# تحميل برامج في هندسة علوم الارض (طبوغرافيا،عمارة،جغرافيا جيولوجيا، ..



## aidsami (9 مارس 2012)

​ اكبر موسوعة برامج في المنتديات الهندسية للجيولوجيين والمعماريين
(منقول للافادة)
​
الموقع الرسمي:
http://www.startimes.com
المهندس: *super_arch*


المحتوى:

اكبر تجميعية برامج للمهندسين كافة خاصة المخططين والجيولوجيين و...​ اكثر من 50GB برامج جديدة حتى اكبر الجامعات لا تستطيع اقتناءها ولكن لكم مجانا​ ماذا تحتوي التجميعية​
Details for Software for geology v2 



 
*Applications* : *Windows* : *English*
*List of programs:*
​ ArcGIS Desktop 9.2 + tutorial data(Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ ArcGIS Desktop 9.3 + SP1 + update 9.3.1 + SP2 + tutorial data (Tested and work prefectly in Win 7 Ult 64 bits)​ ArcGIS Desktop 10 + SP1 (Tested and work prefectly in Win 7 Ult 64 bits)
​ AutoCAD Map 3D 2008 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ AutoCAD Map 3D 2010 - 32 and 64 bits (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits and Win 7 Ult 64 bits)
​ AutoCAD Map 3D 2011 - 32 and 64 bits (Tested and work prefectly in Win 7 Ult 64 bits)​ CompeGPS 6.6 and 7 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits and Win 7 Ult 64 bits)​ Datamine 3.0 + tutorial data (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ Encom's Software - Discover, EmFlow, QuickMag, EncomPA, ModelVision and UBC-GIF (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ Envi 4.7 + tutorial data (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ ErMapper 7.1 + tutorial data (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits and Vista 7 64 bits)​ ERDAS Imagine 9.2 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ Garmin Software (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits and Win 7 ult 64 bits)​ Gencom's Softawre - Surpac 6.1.2 and 6.1.4, Quarry 6.1.2 and Xplorpac 6.1.2 + tutorial data (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits and Win 7 ult 64 bits)​ Geographic Calculator 6.3 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits and Win 7 ult 64 bits)​ Geographix 2007.1 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ Google Earth Plus 5.1 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits, Vista ult 64 bits and Win 7 ult 64 bits)​ GlobalMapper 11 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ Kindom Suite 8.3 32 bits (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ LogPlot 7 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ Mag2dc (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ MapInfo Professional 10.5 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ Micromine 10 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ Move 2009.01 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits and Vista Home Premium 64 bits)​ MrSid Viewer (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ Oasis montaj 7.0.1 + updates 7.1 and 7.1.1 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits and Win 7 ult 64 bits)​ Petrel 2009.01 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ RES2DINV 2.53 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ RES3DINV 2.15f (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits, Vista ult 64 bits and Win 7 ult 64 bits)​ Rockworks 15 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ StitchMap Plus 2.4 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ Surfer 8 and 9 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits and Win 7 ult 64 bits)​ Voxler 1.1 and 2.1 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits and Win 7 ult 64 bits)​ Vulcan 7 and 7.5 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)​ Xtools Pro 5.3 (Tested and work prefectly in WinXp 32 bits)

*NOTE: some c-r-a-c-k-s or k-e-y-g-e-n-s can be recognized as a "false positive" for some antivirus. If you have some problem disable the real time protection from your antivirus*

*Know issues:*​ The medicine of arcgis 10 maybe isn't fully working, i don't have time to test all functions ​ Geographix 2007.01 can't be installed on windows 7​ Some encom's programs dosen't work on win7 64 bits​ Sintinel 2007 (required for install Surpac 6.1.2) doesn't works in Win Vista or 7, but you can replace the original exe with the cracked and may work​ Don't update Oasis montaj to 7.1.1 if you're using win7 64 bits, becouse the program will crash




على الرابط.
​
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=287237


----------



## fargad (18 ديسمبر 2014)

thank you


----------



## mohamed2025 (18 ديسمبر 2014)

merci


----------



## simopeace90 (5 مارس 2015)

lien ??


----------

